# torque spec for SRP aluminum crank bolts



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

what do i torque these to?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*First use a steel bolt to torque to 44 ftlbs.*

Remove the steel and torque to 28 ftlbs. Only put the cranks on with a steel bolt.



dansjustchillin said:


> what do i torque these to?


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Remove the steel and torque to 28 ftlbs. Only put the cranks on with a steel bolt.


28ft lbs. is what i was looking for thanks. i've had this same post up on the mtb board for a week and got nothing.


----------

